# Free patterns



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

http://lien.bergeredefrance.fr/u/gm.php?prm=cEom8CFpyP_285194917_265895_8214


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for link


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

What fantastic patterns. I love them all, and the photos are so nice, showing all of the pattern of each sweater. Great site. Thank you.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this--there are so many really beautiful free patterns there.


----------



## dorielawson (Jan 4, 2015)

These are really wonderful patterns. Thank you for sharing the link!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very cute patterns. I liked the little dress. Thank you!


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you...got some lovely patterns here.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Many thanks for posting. I found a cute little owl hat for my grandson.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Beila Charna said:


> http://lien.bergeredefrance.fr/u/gm.php?prm=cEom8CFpyP_285194917_265895_8214


Thank you so much :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I found a lovely baby pattern which I am going to start right now.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you so much.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

rujam said:


> Thanks for the link, I found a lovely baby pattern which I am going to start right now.


I have done 10 rows already and so to bed.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you for the link. So nice of you to share!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link of these lovely free patterns. bookmarked a few.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

I love these patterns! Thank you so much.


----------



## oadball (Sep 21, 2012)

Neil's Charna ,Thank you so much for the link to these free patterns,they are beautiful and I just want to knit them all as I have a 4mounth GGS.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

I cannot find the free patterns


----------

